# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Đấu giá >  Đấu giá jager spindle , 60K rpm , 0.9Kw dành cho PCB , collet kẹp 3.175mm

## Nam CNC

Đã nói ra thì cố gắng làm 

-jager W62-2.5 AW32AF
-0.9Kw
-1000Hz-60Krpm
-kẹp dao 3.175
-Giải nhiệt nước , ATC ( thay dao tự động bằng khí nén )
-Thân nhôm
-Hiện trạng như video , quay mượt , hoạt động tốt , mấy con biến tần TQ 1000Hz lái em nó vô tư , em khuyến khích con 2.2kw trở lên vì em này chạy áp thấp , nên cần dòng lớn để khai thác công suất tốt.
- Đang hoạt động tốt theo thử nghiệm là 50-60V , 1000hz , em nó là động cơ không đồng bộ.





Đầu giá

---- Giá khởi điểm 1.5 triệu , bước tiến chính xác là 50K , không thấp hơn , không cao hơn, ai bid tới mức giá chính xác 3tr thì người đó lấy luôn , em không bán giá cao hơn giá 3tr. Như vậy là có 30 lần bid giá hehe vui vui tí xíu

---- thời gian bid đến đúng 10h tối (22h) ngày 22-7-2015

---- tiền đấu giá vượt quá số tiền 1.5tr sẽ chuyển hết cho diễn đàn anh em ăn nhậu tại sài gòn, anh em nào ở vùng khác mà đi được nhớ đi nhá không thôi mất quyền lợi à. ( em đi buôn là phải có lời nếu không lời thì huề vốn heheh )

Có thể cách thức đấu giá do em đặt ra , vui là chủ yếu đến phút cuối nên có gì sự cố anh em bỏ qua cho. Bid giá chính thức là bài viết trả lời trong thớt nhé , không chơi qua dt , không đi đêm với chủ nhân nha.hehehe

----------

hung1706, Ryan, thuhanoi

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em xin mở màn 1550K  :Big Grin:

----------


## trucnguyen

Đu theo luôn
1600 K

----------


## maxx.side

1600k giữ chổ

----------


## maxx.side

1650K vì lag mạng

----------


## nguyenthanh

em theo 1700K

----------


## Nam CNC

bình tĩnh , có 30 lần thôi mà nhiều anh em chưa biết như đại gia Thuhanoi nè , chú Huề máu lắm

----------


## maxx.side

1750K ai làm trọng tài đếm số đi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

đếm làm chi đúng tròn 3tr đập cái beng liền quan trọng thời điểm đó ai chơi 1 phát chính xác là xong.

----------


## trucnguyen

Đu tiếp 1800 K  :Wink:

----------


## maxx.side

1850K và tiếp tục me

----------


## trucnguyen

1900K  :Cool:

----------


## sontnt

Xin phép 1950k

----------


## maxx.side

2000k tranh thủ đại gia đi nhậu

----------


## sontnt

Theo luôn 2050k

----------


## Ryan

Chắc đi trong tối nay thôi. 2100k.

----------


## sontnt

Lại theo 2150k

----------


## Ryan

Anh em nào nằm chờ thời cẩn thận nhé. 2200k.  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Chà, cái pp chặn trên này hay ho đây  :Big Grin:  Thuong thi ba con cho den cuoi phien moi spam.

----------


## sontnt

Tiếp 2250k. Thúc đẩy bà con chờ thời hoạt động  :Smile:

----------


## maxx.side

Mồi tiếp 2250K

----------


## Ryan

@Sontnt nếu chỉ có tui với anh thì anh xx50, tui xx00. Tui thắng rồi. :Wink:

----------


## Ryan

Ráng giử xx00. 2300k :Smile:

----------


## maxx.side

dễ gì 2350K

----------


## Ryan

Thì 2400k.  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Spam mà sai bước giá là không hợp lệ. Nhắc lại cái luật đấu giá khá hay này.
- Bước giá phải đúng 50k. Tứ ai bỏ giá phải là giá trước đó + 50k.
- Ai bỏ được giá 3,000K tự nhiên được thắng dù chư hết thời gian. Phiên đấu sẽ kết thúc từ thời điểm đó.
- Không ai bỏ được giá 3,000K mà hết thời gian thì ai có giá cao nhất & hợp lệ thì thắng cuộc.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## conga

OMG, vụ này e thích.....3000k

----------


## Ryan

Chắc hông ai dám bỏ 2950k hết quá.  :Wink:

----------


## conga

> OMG, vụ này e thích.....3500k


Oh lại thấy cụ CKD nhắc, em theo 2450k híc

----------


## emptyhb

Haha. em ngồi chơi xem các bác bid. Gần xong em làm 1 quả thử vận may xem sao  :Big Grin:

----------


## sontnt

Theo 2500k  :Smile:

----------


## Ryan

Tui theo 2500k. :Smile:

----------


## Ryan

Ồ xin lổi.

----------


## maxx.side

tiếp 2550K nha

----------


## Ryan

Xin theo 2600k. :Smile:

----------


## sontnt

Theo tiếp 2650k

----------


## Ryan

Giử chổ 2700k :Smile:

----------


## Ryan

Dự đoán: đến phút 89, không khí sẽ cực kỳ trầm lắng, đề nghị thêm luật ai vượt rào thì bắn bỏ. :Wink:

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, vậy bác conga bid 3000k rồi kìa?

----------


## Tuấn

Các bác chờ chút, để em lập thêm mấy cái nick, chờ gần chốt bà con giãn ra em nhảy zoooo.... lần lượt 2900, 2950, 3000k là ăn chắc luôn, hé, ứ phạm luật, hé   :Smile:

----------


## Ryan

Đang lập đây anh ơi. :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Không khí đang rất nóng.. chỉ còn 6 lượt nữa.. ai cũng cố để mình là có được lần thứ 6.
Em chơi 2 con pc, 1 con để sẵn giá, 1 con liên tục refress để xem giá.

----------


## sontnt

tiếp 2750k

----------


## Ryan

Hồi hộp thiệt. Anh Nam làm anh em yếu tim hoài. 2800k :Smile:

----------


## maxx.side

Con duyên số thế nào 2750K

----------


## maxx.side

á mạng lại lag 2850K

----------


## Ryan

2900k :Smile: . Ai làm người dủng cảm nè.

----------


## nguyenthanh

Eêrrrrrrr 2900k

----------


## sontnt

Mình đặt 3000k

----------


## Ryan

Hố hàng 1 em :Wink:

----------


## Tuấn

> Mình đặt 3000k


Cụ này ăn gian kìa, bùm bùm bùm bắn bỏ hé hé  :Smile:

----------


## nguyenthanh

Eleeeeeeee e 3000k

----------


## maxx.side

giờ sao đây ta dừng lại và đợi tới ngày cuối hả ...

----------


## Ryan

Anh Tuấn, anh hy sinh đi, tui dẩn anh uống bia. :Wink:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## maxx.side

Chăc phải đi đêm với ai đó quá  :Cool:

----------


## Tuấn

Vụ này vui ghê  :Smile:  em ngồi em chờ  :Smile:  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## maxx.side

xem ra cái giá 2900k lợi hại thật  :Big Grin:

----------


## nguyenthanh

Bác nào đệm cái cuối để e nó siêu thoát đeeê

----------


## Ryan

Đã lập xong nick mới. 3 giờ sáng mai, nó bỏ giá 2950k. Các cụ ráng chờ nhé. :Wink:

----------


## maxx.side

3000k nha có người ra giá roi

----------


## Ryan

Đề nghị bắn bỏ maxx.side  :Wink:

----------


## emptyhb

ôi, sao không ai đặt 2950k đi nhỉ buồn quá!

----------


## Nam CNC

HAHAHA , đấu giá là chính vui là 10 , em cũng bất ngờ với cái cách đấu giá em nghĩ ra , thật sự em chỉ muốn 1 cái giá vừa phải để ai cũng như nhau có cơ hội mua 1 em spindle phù hợp thôi , ai đó mồi 1 phát nè chứ không thôi tối nay nhiều anh mất ngủ , luôn để ngón tay tại nút enter , gõ sẵn chữ "3000K" hehehe

cố lên.

----------


## emptyhb

kaka. các bác không cẩn thận tối em làm 1 nich mới rồi chơi một mình đấy!

----------


## vandiep1995

Có bác nào cần em đệm cho phát không??? ^^

----------


## lekimhung

Cho em có ý kiến, mỗi ngày chỉ đâu giá từ 20h đến 24h thôi, công bằng hơn.

----------


## thuhanoi

He, xem đủ 4 trang, xong rồi

----------


## Ryan

Dân kỹ thuật Việt nam kiên trì thiệt, kiên trì thiệt... :Wink:

----------


## emptyhb

em định trả giá 2950k, nhưng mà thôi...

----------


## hung1706

Haha...mấy bác làm bác chủ sốt cả ruột, cơ mà các bác còn sốt ruột hơn cả bác chủ ấy chứ =)). Em chào giá xong mới làm vài que về mà 2900 rồi, kinh thậc

----------


## vandiep1995

Spam phát:   có bác nào đang buồn tè mà không dám đi không ạ?

----------


## Ryan

@lekimhung: để coi trên diển đàn ai thức đêm giỏi bạn ơi. Ý chủ thớt là dzậy mà. :Wink:

----------


## terminaterx300

> HAHAHA , đấu giá là chính vui là 10 , em cũng bất ngờ với cái cách đấu giá em nghĩ ra , thật sự em chỉ muốn 1 cái giá vừa phải để ai cũng như nhau có cơ hội mua 1 em spindle phù hợp thôi , ai đó mồi 1 phát nè chứ không thôi tối nay nhiều anh mất ngủ , luôn để ngón tay tại nút enter , gõ sẵn chữ "3000K" hehehe
> 
> cố lên.


thằng cha chủ thớt quá ác  :Cool: 

bà con chắc đang refesh liên tục  :Wink:

----------


## lekimhung

Có ai đang vừa refesh vừa chửi thề giống mình không kìa.

----------


## emptyhb

Em trả 2950k.

----------

Ryan

----------


## lekimhung

em                 3000k

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## emptyhb

Hehe, vậy là các bác đi ngủ sớm được rồi nhé! Chúc mừng bác lekimhung

----------


## lekimhung

@emptyhb: uh, cám ơn bác nhiều, giờ đi làm việc đây, mệt quá.

----------


## Ryan

Hà hà,đã tìm được người dũng cảm. Chúc mừng người nhanh tay nhất. :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## maxx.side

> Đã lập xong nick mới. 3 giờ sáng mai, nó bỏ giá 2950k. Các cụ ráng chờ nhé.


Rõ ràng là có bõ giá 2950k lúc nãy và mình thắng với giá 3000k lúc 8:45 rồi mà

----------


## Nam CNC

Cha Hưng này lợi hại quá.... chúc mừng bác Hưng ,bác biết em chắc khỏi chuyển khoản chi mệt , có ghé nhà lấy luôn không ? hay chuyển khoản em nhờ người gửi hàng cho.

----------


## lekimhung

Đang rầu đây, mai lấy tiền sao cho vợ không chửi đây nè.

----------


## lekimhung

> Cha Hưng này lợi hại quá.... chúc mừng bác Hưng ,bác biết em chắc khỏi chuyển khoản chi mệt , có ghé nhà lấy luôn không ? hay chuyển khoản em nhờ người gửi hàng cho.


Để em qua nhà anh cho lẹ.

----------


## Nam CNC

hehehe , mọi thắc mắc em không giải quyết , em có ghi rõ những gì trên đây là bằng chứng thực tế. Cảm ơn 2 bác Ryan và Maxx.side là 2 anh em nhiệt thành nhất và cuối cùng ngư ông Lekimhung nhanh tay đắc lợi.

----------


## emptyhb

> hehehe , mọi thắc mắc em không giải quyết , em có ghi rõ những gì trên đây là bằng chứng thực tế. Cảm ơn 2 bác Ryan và Maxx.side là 2 anh em nhiệt thành nhất và cuối cùng ngư ông Lekimhung nhanh tay đắc lợi.


Thế bác Nam quên mất em là người dũng cảm trả giá 2950k rồi.  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Em trả 2950 (hai triệu chín trăm năm mươi ngàn)

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Nếu từ giờ đến sáng mai ko ai trả thêm nữa. Chắc rm có quyền ra giá một lần nữa bác NamCNC nhỉ  :Big Grin:

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Ôi. Hó ra ở #75. # 76. Đã xong cả rồi. Em trượt mất con sờ pín mơ ước rồi. Chúc mừng các bác!

----------


## CKD

2 bác có fan với nhau khong mà 2 bài viết cách nhau chưa đầy phút thế. Tối qua cuối tuần, có nhiệm vụ trông con nên chẵng làm gì được.
Tuy đang giữ 1 con, nhưng vẫn muốn thêm để song kiếm hợp bích hehe. Hàng thơm mà
Chúc mùng các bác.

----------


## Gamo

Cha này tham quá, hay là đổi con của mi với tau đi :x :x :x

----------


## CKD

Tham là mặc định ở mỗi người mà anh. Khác nhau chỉ ở chổ thể hiện thế nào thôi.
Đổi với anh cũng bằng thừa.. cái là muốn có thêm kìa hehe

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, trên eBay còn mấy con y chang đó, giá chỉ có $300usd thôi  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuhanoi

Oh, mình tưởng xong rồi khi sớm chứ, ai dè bị nhầm, bác ngocanh cũng có mấy con khủngmà

----------


## thuhanoi

> 2 bác có fan với nhau khong mà 2 bài viết cách nhau chưa đầy phút thế. Tối qua cuối tuần, có nhiệm vụ trông con nên chẵng làm gì được.
> Tuy đang giữ 1 con, nhưng vẫn muốn thêm để song kiếm hợp bích hehe. Hàng thơm mà
> Chúc mùng các bác.


Ý của bác Anh là con của cô hàng xóm nữa à,  :Big Grin:

----------

CKD, Gamo

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Oh, mình tưởng xong rồi khi sớm chứ, ai dè bị nhầm, bác ngocanh cũng có mấy con khủngmà


 Hi, em thích các con tốc độ cao cho mạch in. Nhờ bác Nam kiếm mãi cho vài con mà bác ấy không ngó ngàng, vừa lên diễn đàn thấy có vội vàng trả giá, hóa ra đọc lại đã kết thúc phiên rồi...  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuhanoi

> Hi, em thích các con tốc độ cao cho mạch in. Nhờ bác Nam kiếm mãi cho vài con mà bác ấy không ngó ngàng, vừa lên diễn đàn thấy có vội vàng trả giá, hóa ra đọc lại đã kết thúc phiên rồi...


Bác Nam spin còn đó, thọt lét bác ấy đi  :Big Grin:  , mình khấy cái khoản bôi trơn vòng bi chắc phải thọt bác í mới được

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, chứ sao nghe đâu là trong giới chơi mạch in, bác ngocanh đang sở hữu sờ pin khủng nhất?  :Big Grin:

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Em không biết ah, được bác Nam CNC bán cho con 125k/ phút, bảo bác ấy lấy thêm cho vài con nữa mà cứ ậm ừ cho qua ngày, lại còn khoe là nhiều lắm chứ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## anhxco

Kỳ quá, nhậu xỉn, mới tỉnh giất vào đã thấy e nó ra đi...  :Frown:

----------


## Gamo

> Em không biết ah, được bác Nam CNC bán cho con 125k/ phút, bảo bác ấy lấy thêm cho vài con nữa mà cứ ậm ừ cho qua ngày, lại còn khoe là nhiều lắm chứ...


Hehe, bác thông cảm, em hay qua nhà hắn rình sờ pín. Ai dè từ đầu ngõ đã thấy một đống giống mình 

Hắn còn có mấy con khủng á, cũng mini ATC thế ri nhưng cực kỳ êm & công suất lớn hơn nhiều, giải nhiệt dầu, khí, nước đủ cả. Nhưng nghe đâu mỗi cũng cả ngàn đô nên hắn chưa bán.

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## maxx.side

Thật là ấm ức quá đi...đợi tiếp hay sao đây

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, dùng tạm Sờ Pín Chị Na đi bác :P

----------


## Gamo

Lão ấy còn mấy con Sờ Pín khủng nữa, nhưng chắc bác phải chi mạnh, lão ấy mờ mắt mới bán

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

mày làm lộ hàng nhiều quá , dấu hàng khủng cũng không được nữa.

@ Ngocanh , thật ra biết bác thích hàng đẹp và ngon nên phải chịu khó chờ và tìm , em biết chổ bán nhưng giá chát quá , hơn 2Tr 1 con thì em không chịu lấy ( con này air bearing nha ) , nó có mấy con rất nhỏ gọn , gọn hơn mấy con em bán cho bác luôn.... chừng nào nó chán chê bán giá rẻ thì em rinh cho bác , với lại em cũng có chút nước ngọt để uống hehehe.

----------

ngocanhld2802, nhatson

----------


## maxx.side

Còn em thì sao đây đại ca Nam

----------


## Nam CNC

còn chú hả max mad ..... đợi tiếp đi , lấy đâu ra ATC mini chạy bằng bạc đạn đâu mà bán , em có nhưng em cũng phải dùng chứ , em săn nó từ trời USA về , giá chát hơn đống rác thì dám đem lên đây bán sao !!!! anh em cho em gạch xây nhà miễn phí luôn.


Buổi chiều chú lekimhung qua nhà lấy rồi , em đã nhận đủ 3 chai , em đang cố gắng liên lạc cha ếch min để gửi tiền , sau đó cố gắng sắp xếp nhậu 1 ngày ăn mừng rằm cô hồn hehehee. nhớ đi nha chú lekimhung ... gỡ vốn 1 tí , đợt này cha trai tân tự kỉ nhất sơn đi luôn nhé , đủ mặt thì tự nhiên đêm ấy bão cấp 10 cập bến số 4 Lý Thường Kiệt.

----------

CBNN, Gamo, maxx.side

----------


## cnclaivung

em, 2950k he , hên cho bác nào thì nhớ alo em phát

----------


## cnclaivung

em nhầm, xin lỗi các bác, đọc hòi tự nhiên thấy ép tim nên pam tào lao, ssorry

----------


## lekimhung

Báo cáo là sau khi vác con này về nhà xem kỹ thì có 1 cảm giác vô cùng khó chịu, 1 cảm giác buồn buồn, thất vọng hay chính xác hơn là tuyệt vọng. Phải chi có 1 cách nào đó hay 1 thủ đoạn nào đó mà có thể chiếm đoạt được thêm 1 con y chang từ tay Gamo hay CKD thì mới vui được. haizzzz

----------

Nam CNC, ppgas

----------


## inhainha

BÁc Nam CNC cho hỏi con này phay mạch in có ngon không? Thanks

----------


## Nam CNC

4 con này ngon đó nhưng kiếm được collet luôn của nó thì ngon hơn , nếu có collet 6mm là chuẩn nhất , không thấy ATC , 10K-20K hơi chậm cho mạch in , chạy bạc đạn .


----- theo mình nhận xét , nếu không ATC , không collet , tốc độ chậm thì mấy em TQ ngon hơn . Nếu nó có collet 6mm và giá rất rẻ ( dưới 2tr thương mại cho anh em ) thì ok hơn , nếu có thêm ATC thì ngon hơn nữa.

----------

inhainha

----------


## Nam CNC

Nếu không lầm 4 con spindle trên là spindle dành cho mài ... công suất 400W , phù hợp cho dao 6mm trở xuống.

----------

inhainha

----------


## inhainha

> 4 con này ngon đó nhưng kiếm được collet luôn của nó thì ngon hơn , nếu có collet 6mm là chuẩn nhất , không thấy ATC , 10K-20K hơi chậm cho mạch in , chạy bạc đạn .
> 
> 
> ----- theo mình nhận xét , nếu không ATC , không collet , tốc độ chậm thì mấy em TQ ngon hơn . Nếu nó có collet 6mm và giá rất rẻ ( dưới 2tr thương mại cho anh em ) thì ok hơn , nếu có thêm ATC thì ngon hơn nữa.


Nó chả có gì thêm, chỉ có như vậy thôi. Về làm giá 1tr500k ổn không bác. Mình định để xài 1 con, 3 con đem bán. Nó đòi mua 1 lô 4 con mới rẻ chút, chứ mua một con nó bán bằng nữa giá.

----------


## CKD

> Báo cáo là sau khi vác con này về nhà xem kỹ thì có 1 cảm giác vô cùng khó chịu, 1 cảm giác buồn buồn, thất vọng hay chính xác hơn là tuyệt vọng. Phải chi có 1 cách nào đó hay 1 thủ đoạn nào đó mà có thể chiếm đoạt được thêm 1 con y chang từ tay Gamo hay CKD thì mới vui được. haizzzz


Đọc bài của cụ.. mà em tức, muốn đập đầu vào gối ngủ.
Vì hứa với chủ thớt.. là test, kiểm tra.. rồi chừa lại cho ngươi khác có đồ chơi. Chứ ôm về mà bỏ đó thì bị oánh. Nên em mới ngậm ngùi nhìn người iu đi với thằng khác.. hức hức.

Hết đấu roài.. chém gió cho vui & và quên nỗi đau mất nguòi iu ạ.

----------

lekimhung

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, tức là sao? Con của ku ko xài hả? Cho tau đi :x :x :x

----------


## Nam CNC

em nói thiệt nếu không có collet cho nó thì 1 tr cũng không ai dám mua , bác chịu khó tra collet nó là cái gì đi , em đi nhiều chổ biết đâu em biết collet nào phù hợp , nếu có luôn collet thay tay được thì em này 2 tr chắc đi nhanh , mà nhớ kiểm tra bạc đạn quay êm nhé , cái này quan trọng nhất đó.


mấy chú tham thiệt , 1 vợ 1 chồng thôi , thế mà còn đòi thêm người yêu nữa mới ghê  , sao không nói sớm tui khỏi bán cho chú gia nhập đạo hồi 4 vợ luôn .

----------


## lekimhung

> Đọc bài của cụ.. mà em tức, muốn đập đầu vào gối ngủ.
> Vì hứa với chủ thớt.. là test, kiểm tra.. rồi chừa lại cho ngươi khác có đồ chơi. Chứ ôm về mà bỏ đó thì bị oánh. Nên em mới ngậm ngùi nhìn người iu đi với thằng khác.. hức hức.
> 
> Hết đấu roài.. chém gió cho vui & và quên nỗi đau mất nguòi iu ạ.





> Ủa, tức là sao? Con của ku ko xài hả? Cho tau đi :x :x :x


Khìa khìa, có được người yêu là phải có duyên có nợ rồi, cái gì của  mình thì sẽ là  của mình, còn cái  nào  không phải của mình thì từ từ cũng là của mình hen.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

> Nó chả có gì thêm, chỉ có như vậy thôi. Về làm giá 1tr500k ổn không bác. Mình định để xài 1 con, 3 con đem bán. Nó đòi mua 1 lô 4 con mới rẻ chút, chứ mua một con nó bán bằng nữa giá.


Bác thấy có con nào giống bộ lão Nam bán hem? :x :x :x

Bọn em phay mạch in, dùng spindle TQ xài rất ổn. Con spindle 1.5KW giá khoảng 2tr, phay ra đẹp lắm. Chỉ có cái tội là phay xong phải thay mũi khoan, khó chịu vô cùng => có loại nào mà có ATC thì tuyệt vời.
Có loại spindle air bearing, thường 3000Hz, 125000 rpm, cũng có ATC nhưng có điểm mắc dịch là chạy thì phải kiếm 1 bình khí nén bự đi kèm => cồng kềnh & cũng ớn ớn nếu để trong phòng làm việc...

Do đó bác mà thấy loại spindle ceramic bearing, ATC thì hốt về là nhiều người mua lắm.

----------


## thuhanoi

4 con trên sao có con đực con cái à  :Big Grin:  (mũi tên chiều quay) cái này mà bác mua về bán giá đó e không bán được, chắc ngâm đó bác

----------


## Ryan

Lấy con khác ra đấu giá cho anh em gở lại anh Nam ơi. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nam CNC

gỡ cái gì anh , còn thì em còn nhưng giá cao lắm , chỉ sợ đại gia nhảy vào ,anh em còn lại nghỉ chơi em luôn.

----------


## ducduy9104

> Bác thấy có con nào giống bộ lão Nam bán hem? :x :x :x
> 
> Bọn em phay mạch in, dùng spindle TQ xài rất ổn. Con spindle 1.5KW giá khoảng 2tr, phay ra đẹp lắm. Chỉ có cái tội là phay xong phải thay mũi khoan, khó chịu vô cùng => có loại nào mà có ATC thì tuyệt vời.
> Có loại spindle air bearing, thường 3000Hz, 125000 rpm, cũng có ATC nhưng có điểm mắc dịch là chạy thì phải kiếm 1 bình khí nén bự đi kèm => cồng kềnh & cũng ớn ớn nếu để trong phòng làm việc...
> 
> Do đó bác mà thấy loại spindle ceramic bearing, ATC thì hốt về là nhiều người mua lắm.


Bác mà có dùng air bearing thì cứ nhớ đến em nhé, giá 2 củ thôi kaka  :Stick Out Tongue: , em nó chơi đc đến 180 000rpm lận, khích thước nhỏ gọn tầm 400x400mm, cắm điện là xài thôi.

----------


## inhainha

> Bác thấy có con nào giống bộ lão Nam bán hem? :x :x :x
> 
> Bọn em phay mạch in, dùng spindle TQ xài rất ổn. Con spindle 1.5KW giá khoảng 2tr, phay ra đẹp lắm. Chỉ có cái tội là phay xong phải thay mũi khoan, khó chịu vô cùng => có loại nào mà có ATC thì tuyệt vời.
> Có loại spindle air bearing, thường 3000Hz, 125000 rpm, cũng có ATC nhưng có điểm mắc dịch là chạy thì phải kiếm 1 bình khí nén bự đi kèm => cồng kềnh & cũng ớn ớn nếu để trong phòng làm việc...
> 
> Do đó bác mà thấy loại spindle ceramic bearing, ATC thì hốt về là nhiều người mua lắm.


Spindle bên đây giá chát lắm bác ợ. Chắc chỗ mình nó ko chuyên spindle hay sao ấy, lâu lâu có 1 cái, không biết phải hàng Tàu không nhưng giá thì rất chát.

----------

Gamo

----------

